# Sony DVP-CX995 HDMI selector help needed



## TJLamb0518 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi, all...new poster. Please be kind.

I have 3 of the Sony DVP-CX995 400 DVD changers. I recently bought the 5x1 HDMI selector made bty command communications. When I hooked it up, I disconnected from my old selector and plugged them in. My motorola cable box worked well on all the inputs, but only inputs 4 & 5 will read the DVD changers. Which kind of defeats the purpose. I tried different cables with no different results. I tried unplugging the changers for an hour and trying after I re- plugged them in with no changes. Figuring I had a bad selector, I contacted the distributor, who sent me another one. Well....tried tonight to hook them up and the same exact thing happened. Omly inputs 4 & 5 read the Sony players. What the am I doing wrong?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know too much about the specific selector/players involved, but all HDMI cables/equipment are not the same. There are different versions of HDMI-1.0 (video only_ I think_) all the way to version 1.4 (includes two way communication between devices and 3D).

http://www.hdmi.org/learningcenter/faq.aspx#15

It may be that your switcher is not compliant with the HDMI versions that your equipment supports. If I get the chance I'll find the specs on the switcher and equipment to find out if that's the case.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I did a quick search and could not find the specs on the HDMI switcher. HOWEVER, the internet is littered with posts quite similar to yours, so it seems to be a common problem. 

How old is the switcher? If you have the manual, check to see which HDMI formats it supports. With a bit more info we may be able to figure out what the problem is.


----------



## TJLamb0518 (Feb 10, 2012)

It's a new in box New Command Communications AV Series 1 SmartSwitch 5X1 HDMSW-501R-PRO bought off EBay. The guy has been VERY helpful, even sending me replacement units to try (since this was so weird we thought it was originally defective). So far, THREE of these have had the exact same results.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

According to info I could find on the web, the switcher is version 1.3 and "detects and switches signals in priority order as defined by the user  ." I infer from the description that there is some kind of user adjustable setting that may need to be changed. There may be info on this in the manual; I'll check online for a PDF version. That may provide the answer so I'll look.

It also "Supports CEC (Consumer Electronics Control) Channel" which means that it allows the equipment to "talk" to each other. Maybe there are settings in the Sony players/switcher that need to be changed?


----------

